# The Clapton Replica....BLACKIE..



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, i love trying to replicate to my best knowledge guitars. It's different then doing a personnal relic realy. Now, the "real" one from what i read was modified a lot over time. When we look at the Version sold for close to 1 million$, we see the pickguard is almost new, including pup covers and knobs. Even the Trem looks fairly new. 

I've gathered picts form both the real one and Fender's replic wich is damn nice to me. I was amazed that they sold for 27 500$ US, that's more then EVH's Frankenstrat. I mean the work on the Franky is by far more extensive. 

In any case, i will do my best to make it as autentic as possible. Like any project, it's one that takes time. I've painted the body, and clear is going on right now. Takes longuer even for the simpler steps since when winter comes i transfer all my work at my old man's heated shop. So instead of doing say 3 to 4 coats of clear a day, now it's down to one every day at best. Can't go 4 times over everyday...would cost me a fortune in Gas..LOL

SO, here's a few picts of the body with a few clear coat on. when it's done, curing time for a good month then the relic work starts.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Cool Alain. I look forward to seeing the progress on this build.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this one completed!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think this will turn out nice


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think this will turn out nice


ofcourse it will..


----------



## guitar crazy (Sep 17, 2009)

*Blackie*

I just finished reading Eric Claptons biography, it was a very interesting story I must say and would highly recommend this to any guitar player/lover/collector.
He has taken over 100 guitars to auction for charity including Blackie and the cherry Gibson 335 he used in Cream and Blindfaith etc.I point this out to my wife everytime my 30 plus guitar collection grows by one or two. Her reply is always the same "you are no Clapton" ah yes sad but true.What the hell I just bought a !958 Kay Value Leader.


----------



## guitar crazy (Sep 17, 2009)

*Blackie*

I just finished reading Eric Claptons biography, it was a very interesting story I must say and would highly recommend this to any guitar player/lover/collector.
He has taken over 100 guitars to auction for charity including Blackie and the cherry Gibson 335 he used in Cream and Blindfaith etc.I point this out to my wife everytime my 30 plus guitar collection grows by one or two. Her reply is always the same "you are no Clapton" ah yes sad but true.What the hell I just bought a !958 Kay Value Leader.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK...long time since any updates, but curing time for nitro is a bitch ain't it!....

First round of buffing is done. assembly should be in about a week or so. Obviously this is not the proper pickguard, waiting for it in the next parts delevery..


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Goddamn,

Alan thats amazing! Can't wait to see this one done....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well...Neck's almost done. Only needs the Cig Burns and a few more dings..


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

NOW...the "guts" are all wired up.... if i can just receive my damn tuners..she's ready to assemble...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww man...my GAS is starting to act up. I've always wanted a Blackie!!!! Good work, Alain!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Awww man...my GAS is starting to act up. I've always wanted a Blackie!!!! Good work, Alain!


lol..thanks....did'nt yuou say the same thing about my Butterscotch one?..heheeh. she's up for sale, the blackie, in 2 weeks..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> lol..thanks....did'nt yuou say the same thing about my Butterscotch one?..heheeh. she's up for sale, the blackie, in 2 weeks..


Yes I did...unfortunately, wanting one and having the cash for one are two different things


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Yes I did...unfortunately, wanting one and having the cash for one are two different things


lo...don't worry..i was just kidding.. i do offer payment plans doh..


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic work as always Alain. :bow:

I'll bet "Blackie" would sell very fast at the Clapton/Beck concert...perfect timing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you nailed the back i think!- and the headstock so far!
its going to look great.
thats one clean wiring job too- 
i always set out with an image like that in my head lol-
but the outcome is not as pretty.
anyways, looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Well..she could have been finished TODAY..but damn tuners are Late..should be here late next week hopefully.. Took a few picts on the work table. bad lighting..but it's kinda fitting for a relic..


----------

